# goby and african cichlids



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

wat is a good goby to go with 6 cichlids in a 60 gallon ??? ty


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

What cichlids?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

im sorry i really dont know but here are pics if they help there are two blue ones and im really srry for the horriable pics i have a bad camera and im gonna be putting white silica sand in my tank later on or Aragonite


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

your fish are Mbuna, you might be able to sneak a goby in there but it will get harrassed by your fish. The last picture is an Elec. Johanni and they can be nasty!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I wouldn't put a goby in that tank. This is going to be a very aggressive stock mix that you have, and I think it would be far too stressful for a goby.

Kim


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

I have to agree. My experience is that Gobies do not fair well with boisterous mbuna. Oddly enough they do very well with Tropheus.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I had a trio of gobies in with my Tropheus. When I sold my Tropheus, the buyer only wanted a pair of the gobies, so I was left with one. I tried him in several different tanks with different levels of aggression (mbuna) and she remained stressed, no matter where I moved her.

Kim


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

o okay cuz i want a fish that messes with the sand other than the cichlids ne ideas


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Are you talking about a goby cichlid.... or an actual goby?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

i dont know cuz in new but i have heard gobies are cool and intresting in general to watch


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The fish you have will "mess with the sand" plenty when they mature.

Kim


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

To put a name to your fish (to help yyou in the future)
#1 Hard to tell due to the color of the pic, but is very likley either a Nimbochromis venustus or Nimbichromis livingstoni (will be a big fish and will need a larger tank)

#2 Melanochromis auratus-look male by the coloration (very aggresive, nasty fish)

#3 My first guess would be a female or juvenile male Melanochromis johanni (faint stripe)

#4 another Melanochromis auratus (could be female or just young-juveniles of both sexes look the same)

#5 Either a male Melanochromis johanni (juveniles and females are orange) or a Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos (both sexes are blue)

This is a very aggressive group of fish. Once they mature, you aer going to have your hands full. It is recomended not to keep these species in anything smaller than a 4ft (75g) tank.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

ty alot that helps alot with the names now i dont have to sound so stupid


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Newbies don't sound stupid...just not educated alot on fish yet :thumb: .
I'm surprised that male auratus (pic #2) isn't causing trouble already. Keep an eye on him.
I have 3 auratus in my 55g. tank. that I got when they were real small. Recently 2 of them started changing color, getting darker, showing they are male. The one male harassed the other male real bad and ended up chewing off his tail before I got him removed. He's in a hospital tank now growing back his tail and now the mean male is starting to give the female a hard time. Both males and maybe the female too will be going back to the LFS.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

no the big male just stays in his pirate ship


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

MalawiLover said:


> To put a name to your fish (to help yyou in the future)
> #1 Hard to tell due to the color of the pic, but is very likley either a Nimbochromis venustus or Nimbichromis livingstoni (will be a big fish and will need a larger tank)


Livingstoni... :thumb:


----------

